# Pv BBI Kart.2 St.45



## Chiapas

Hallo,
waarvoor staan de volgende afkortingen in juridisch Nederlands?
Pv BBI Kart St dd
Ik vind ze in de vonnis van een Rechtbank
Alvast bedankt


----------



## Peterdg

Van België of Nederland?

In België, is "PV" een "proces verbaal" en "BBI" "Bijzondere BelastingsInspectie".

"Kart" en "St" weet ik niet.

"dd" is "de dato" = "datum:"


----------



## Chiapas

Bedankt Peter!
ik heb nog een "*al*": "art.505 al.1 3° en al. 2 Strafwetboek" en ook de uitdrukking "omgezet of overgedragen".
Het gaat over Belgie.
Heeft iemand een idee of ik ergens een vonnis over een Btw fraude in het Frans kan vinden? Het zou dichterbij aan het Italiaans staan


----------



## Peterdg

"al." is "alinea".

Voor wat betreft "omgezet of overgedragen"  zou je de volledige zin moeten posten.


----------



## Chiapas

Nogmaals bedankt!
hier gaan we: Mijnheer A komt voor de Rechter, de reden is "onterecht verkregen teruggave in BTW te hebben gekocht, *in ruil of om niet te hebben ontvangen, in bezit, bewaring of beheer te hebben genomen *ofschoon hij de oorsprong ervan kende" en ook een bepaalde som geld "*omgezet of overgedragen *de hebben met de bedoeling de illegale herkomst ervan te verbergen" 
wat heeft hij in standaard Nederlands gedaan?


----------



## marrish

Chiapas said:


> Nogmaals bedankt!
> hier gaan we: Mijnheer A komt voor de Rechter, de reden is "onterecht verkregen teruggave in BTW te hebben gekocht, *in ruil of om niet te hebben ontvangen, in bezit, bewaring of beheer te hebben genomen *ofschoon hij de oorsprong ervan kende" en ook een bepaalde som geld "*omgezet of overgedragen *de hebben met de bedoeling de illegale herkomst ervan te verbergen"
> wat heeft hij in standaard Nederlands gedaan?


Het is zeker niets meer en niets minder dan Standaard Nederlands, wellicht geen spreektaal.

"een bepaalde som geld *omgezet* of *overgedragen* *te* hebben met de bedoeling de illegale herkomst ervan te verbergen''

We hebben geen inleidende zinsnede maar ik veronderstel dat het bijvoorbeeld zou kunnen :

_De heer A wordt ervan beschuldigd_ een bepaalde som geld.... =

_De heer A_ _wordt ervan beschuldigd dat hij een bepaalde som geld *heeft omgezet of overgedragen* omdat hij de bedoeling had (wilde) de oorsprong ervan (van dat geld) te verbergen._

geld omzetten: in ruil voor geld iets kopen.
geld overdragen: doorgeven aan iemand


----------



## Chiapas

Bedankt,
mijn "standaard nederlands" was ironisch bedoeld, "omgezet en overgedragen" is mij nu meer duidelijk, maar ik blijf met "nameljk onterecht verkregen teruggave in BTW te hebben gekocht, *in ruil of om niet te hebben ontvangen, in bezit, bewaring of beheer te hebben genomen ofschoon hij de oorsprong ervan kende"  .

*Hij heeft valse facturen gemaakt. Als gevolgd heeft hij onterechte terugbetalingen van de BTW ontvangen en.... wat anders heeft hij in spreektaal misdaan?Mijn excuses I'm from Italy (zoals Manuel van Fawlty Towers_)... :__)__)_


----------



## marrish

Graag gedaan. Het lijkt mij dat de vragen heel ver van de titel van deze discussie zijn verwijderd . Misschien een aparte _thread_?


----------

